# Who Feeds Their P's Krill ?



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

Just wondering if anyone feeds their P's krill ? I heard that it really helps enhance their colors...I was just wondering if anyone has fed hikari krill ? and as far as pellets go what would be a good choice for a ruby red spilo? Would NLS pellets be best ? Thanks


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

I always feed krill to babies n juvies.


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

My RRS always refused krill... he does accept salmon however...


----------



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

I feed my reds special shrimp from big als, but does anybody know where I could get some krill.

I'd love to try it out and let you know how they like it after.


----------



## TRIG (Jun 1, 2011)

Krill, is at all the stores around me. I have a lot more trouble finding decent silversides or squid or other types of seafood.


----------



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

TRIG said:


> Krill, is at all the stores around me. I have a lot more trouble finding decent silversides or squid or other types of seafood.


I could feed my fish my dog.

that pecker ate my steak


----------

